# The Late Late Show 26/04/13



## Delboy (26 Apr 2013)

According to the bits of info offered so far by rte 'a well known business man will offer his radical plan for people with mortgage difficulties' on tonight's show.

What's the odd's it's more air time for Ben Dunne (after his Joe Duffy takeover a few weeks back)  where he'll tell everyone in mortgage problems to head to Newry and 'live' there for a year before declaring bankruptcy.
But I'm sure Tubs will offer plenty of counter balance on the night!!!


----------



## Time (26 Apr 2013)

Mr Dunne does offer good advice.


----------



## Conan (28 Apr 2013)

*Ben Dunne*

The only good advice he offered was to lose weight. As for his economic advice.....move to the UK????
He referred to IFSC borrowings as a big issue for the Irish economy. Bizarre...

The whole episode had more to do with promoting his gyms than offering any sound financial advice.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Apr 2013)

> He referred to IFSC borrowings as a big issue for the Irish economy. Bizarre...



Did he really say that?  Did he say why?  It sounds very odd.


----------



## Luternau (28 Apr 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Did he really say that?  Did he say why?  It sounds very odd.



Was not paying loads of attention, but he mentioned 'Irelands international debt' and the 'IFSC' in the same sentence/point.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Apr 2013)

Conan said:


> The whole episode had more to do with promoting his gyms than offering any sound financial advice.



Even this he did not do very well because he said he lost his 4.5 stones by  walking for two hours every second day.  He therefore lost a golden opportunity to promote his gyms 

He is quite a down to earth character though and I would have to say I do like him - always love his quote 'if you don't want to look like me then join my gyms'


----------



## runner (29 Apr 2013)

Its mainly supposed to be an entertainment show - and he was reasonably entertaining!
Parsing his comments is probably taking him too seriously.
Anyway, it was a change from wheeling in another of the RTE canteen celebrities, or weather reader star!


----------



## Bronte (29 Apr 2013)

I agree with Ben Dunne's advice to go to the UK if you can.  People have been struggling now for quite a few years, the new insolvency agency has only just launced it's website but nobody can actually do anything yet as PIP's aren't licensed.  Then you'll have a time period of perhaps a year to negotiate and then maybe a further 5 or so years of agreement with your bank.  So about 10 years all told at least.  15 months in the UK and starting with a clean sheet sounds like a better option. 

Also one doesn't get the impression that in the UK you'll be scrutinised for how much you spend on toothpaste.


----------



## Kine (29 Apr 2013)

Bronte said:


> Also one doesn't get the impression that in the UK you'll be scrutinised for how much you spend on toothpaste.


 
Bronte...that joke made me smile.....

..I'll get my coat..


----------



## honest (30 Apr 2013)

Bronte said:


> I agree with Ben Dunne's advice to go to the UK if you can. People have been struggling now for quite a few years, the new insolvency agency has only just launced it's website but nobody can actually do anything yet as PIP's aren't licensed. Then you'll have a time period of perhaps a year to negotiate and then maybe a further 5 or so years of agreement with your bank. So about 10 years all told at least. 15 months in the UK and starting with a clean sheet sounds like a better option.


 Correct.  And Newry or Fermanagh can be quite nice places anyway for a relatively short period of time, especially for those who may live in border counties and who have friends and relatives across the border.  
The banks here may not like it, but do they really care?  Does the banker in the news last week on €800,000 a year care about his shareholders *or* those he lent money to?


----------

